# dewalt tough boxes, are they any good for power tool storage?



## chippy uk (Aug 17, 2007)

any one using the tough boxes to put power tools in? im undecided if they would work well for this purpose?

I was thinking a big tough box for my makita cordless kit


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I removed the bins out of the small and used that for my milwaulkee 18v impact and hammer drill with the charger. Has some room to spare...


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a large one with a Milwaukee set in it in the back of my truck. It's tough, waterproof, and never tips over. I like it:thumbsup: The best box for the money, I think.


----------



## chippy uk (Aug 17, 2007)

i like the fact they are water proof and pretty much bomb proof as i dont think bosch l boxes would be strong enough in the long run for me


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I bought a whole set for myself for Xmas. I have 8 boxes and the tote. I'm still in the process of loading them up.

I love that they stack nicely. I'm using white duct tape over the Dewalt logo to label them.

We had around 5" of rain yesterday and no sign of H2O in them.


----------



## chippy uk (Aug 17, 2007)

Redwood when you have some power tools in them could you please take some photos if you can spare the time :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

redwood said:


> I love that they stack nicely. I'm using white duct tape over the Dewalt logo to label them.


:laughing: That logo has to go:thumbsup:


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I have several of the small Dewalt Tough System boxes. Out of all of the plastic tool box options available, they have proven to be tougher than the rest. They are also heavier than the rest. 

I don't think there is any one brand that is perfect for your whole tool collection. 

I use the small boxes for dedicated screw storage, gold screws in one box, drywall screws in another box. Steel stud framing screws in another box, etc. I also have a ton of the stanley organizers for fastener storage. 

I also have one small dewalt box to keep my Makita impact, Drill, and cordless multi-tool. (Multitool didn't make it into the picture)


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I use the Mid size dewalt box for finish guns, and nail storage. It is heavy as heck like that, but I could keep less nails in there if I wanted to be a wimp. Not pictured is the micro-pinner, it's on the work bench at the shop right now. I've also found this is a good place to keep the coping saw. It's always there when it's time to run base & crown.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I have two of the big boxes, and one of those is for drywall, and one for paint. 

The drywall box holds what's in the picture, as well as sponge, and a mud pan and knives: 1-1/2", 4", 6", 8" & 12". The pan and knives are on a job right now.

The paint box holds several brushes, 2 roller frames, and covers, spackle, little putty knives, stir sticks, sanding sponge, can openers, bucket grids, a brush comb, and a 5 in 1 tool. 

I used to keep the paint and drywall stuff in rubbermaid totes, but these boxes are much better at keeping the weather out when they are being transported in the back of the truck. 

All in all, the dewalt boxes are tough, but not perfect for everything. I have kept them in the back of the truck in single digit temps for weeks at a time, I have stood on them, buried them in the truck under heavier tools, and generally abused them. 

I intend to buy more as budget allows.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

As I mentioned earlier, the Tough boxes aren't perfect for everything, and I have a full set of L-boxxes. They are built well enough to do the job they were designed for, and I use them daily. I will however, not stand on them. 

It is true that you have to remove top boxes, to get to one in the middle. If this is going to be a big deal for you, then look into the T-loc systainers. 
I rarely stack these more than 2 deep, so no biggie in my world.

I use the L-boxx1A for driver bit storage for my Milwaukee 12v impact and drill. I use the L-boxx 2 for storing my M12 Impact & drill, bits, and charger, and batteries. 

I keep them locked together, and the are almost always in the back seat of the truck.

So far, I haven't found any use for the L-boxx1, as it is too shallow to store any tools that I've tried


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

And just to carry on the major dorkdom, here are more shots of the L-boxxes. 

I use the L-boxx3 for my dewalt router. It sits on a shelf in the trailer and usually gets other tools piled on it. 

The L-boxx4 contains my 2-1/4 hp porter cable router, with two bases and accessories, but it's at the shop right now. I don't keep that one in the trailer.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I also have a full set of the Dewalt T-staks, but haven't really found a use for them yet. I may dedicate it to door hanging duties. 

I've tried nearly everything for the everyday hand tool storage, but keep going back to the bucket organizer. I do want to try the occidental Stronghold, and will likely get this soon. 

http://bestbelt.com/product.php?sku=5588&type=

I had a veto pro-pac, but it was damn near useless with the pocket configuration. Hey veto, try fewer pockets that can hold bigger items! I would love to get into the product testing with that guy, and give him some input. 

I might like to get a Occidental Dr. Wood too, but can't justify the price since I'm not sure it is perfect for me.


That's it for now, get back to your families and Merry Christmas, or happy holidays if your offended by Christmas


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

The one set of items I have not been able to get into even the Xlarge tough box are my framing guns. That was a disappointment.


----------

